# What are you guys using to track your miles?



## uberferno (Jan 18, 2016)

I use to write them manually, but alot of times I'd end up forgetting. Now using FreeMileLog.com . Simple and easy to use, plus its FREE.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I use Stride Tax, but not very happy with it. I have a feeling it slows down my phone significantly. Also you cannot see full reports except by downloading a file.


----------



## uberferno (Jan 18, 2016)

Do you use the automatic tracker? Ive had issues that the miles tracked where actually under what my odometer read. Now i go by starting miles, ending miles.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Starting/Ending miles might actually be a good solution.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Trip Log in manual mode. I then transfer the totals daily into quickbooks. Makes quarterly taxes quite easy. Pro costs $40 per year I think


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Everlance


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

I recomend MileTracker. You can enter start/stop mules, use auto tracking, either way. For iPhone.


----------



## uberferno (Jan 18, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> Everlance


I've used this maybe 2 years ago, i dont remember the reason why stopped. I think the auto tracker was crap.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

uberferno said:


> I use to write them manually, but alot of times I'd end up forgetting. Now using FreeMileLog.com . Simple and easy to use, plus its FREE.


Use "simply auto" in play store, great app. Turn on autolog, don't forget


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

uberferno said:


> I've used this maybe 2 years ago, i dont remember the reason why stopped. I think the auto tracker was crap.


I have been using it since Dec 2017 and it has been working great with no problems.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Quicken self employed. Its expensive at $18 a month but it pre pays the tax return so filing is free. It also cut my tax prep down to an hour or so last year.
It can also be used for multiple businesses.


----------



## EddieG (Jan 4, 2016)

I take a picture of my odometer and then transfer it to Excel. EVERY IRS approved mileage form I've ever seen has starting and ending odometer readings. I'm not sure how the apps are IRS approved. If anyone has any insight, would like to hear it.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

MileIQ.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

MileTracker records beginning and ending mileage even in automatic mode (but you have to set it first) and I have found it very accurate. I have to resync the starting mileage maybe once a week


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

EddieG said:


> EVERY IRS approved mileage form I've ever seen has starting and ending odometer readings. I'm not sure how the apps are IRS approved.


There is no such thing as an IRS approved form or IRS approved app. Those are marketing phrases used by companies to get you to buy their products. The IRS does not in any way review or approve those.

In an audit, you will have to prove the mileage amounts you are claiming for deductions, whether for business or charity or medical. The standard of proof is a list comprising of some combination of items(factors) that "prove" the total mileage claimed is accurate and truthful. Generally speaking, a log of a list broken down by day showing this many miles that day for this purpose and then the totals matching closely to staring and ending odometer readings for the year serve as proof.

So:

If you keep a log of your starting and ending odometer per day and use using a notepad, you are covered.
If you use an app on a smart phone that tracks your movement and provides reports you are covered.
If you buy a vehicle activity log book and keep track of activities and mileage or odometers in there you are covered.


----------

